# Visual Basic > Mobile Development >  Why is programming on apple devices so aweful?

## DanielRMC

I have been programming since I was about 17 - 49 now.

I started out in DOS on 386 using Borland C, did assembly, COBOL, Pascal, C++, and BASIC over the years.

Today I knock out a pretty complex prototype in VS in any language in a few hours but having been experimenting with Apple devices recently I feel like I have time warped back to 1995.

What is happening over in Apple land and why do they seem to have so much less functionality and such estoteric interfaces for coding?

Or am I missing something?

Im using Xcode, Apple Ipad Air

----------

